# Southern Cal #1 at Oregon #24 Game Thread



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Go Ducks!


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

I'm up early today because I'm excited about the game. Oregon has an opportunity to *shock the world!* If Oregon defeats USC, it would be the biggest upset EVER, all the pressure is on USC! I have this strange feeling that we will see something SPECIAL today at Autzen. I had a dream last night that Oregon won the game and the entire crowd rushed onto the field. Oh man, by 7:30 PM - 8:00 PM tonight Oregon will be front page news on ESPN!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

SolidGuy3 said:


> I'm up early today because I'm excited about the game. Oregon has an opportunity to *shock the world!* If Oregon defeats USC, it would be the biggest upset EVER, all the pressure is on USC! I have this strange feeling that we will see something SPECIAL today at Autzen. I had a dream last night that Oregon won the game and the entire crowd rushed onto the field. Oh man, by 7:30 PM - 8:00 PM tonight Oregon will be front page news on ESPN!


I'd love to see the Ducks win but as you said it'd be a major upset.

If they did win though how high do you think they'd be rated? I know they wouldn't get the #1 spot, but maybe top ten? I don't think we'll have to worry about it, but you never know.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

argh, too bad this isn't on out east.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

well i am not excited maybe cus i realize that we will get crushed if we play like last week!


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

There's been upsets with bigger spreads so I don't think it would be the biggest upset ever. The Ducks will make a game of it but they would need A LOT of help from the Trojans if they were to win. From what we've all seen over the past couple years, USC doesn't seem to make those mistakes.

I'm anxious to see how the new offense looks against a team with serious speed.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

when is the game?


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

4pm on ABC


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I'd LOVE to see us Ducks win this, but we have to face it, the odds are very against us. Taking into account that USC is considered by some to be the best college team in the history of college football (which is debatable) and that their starting quarterback is considered as being the "biggest man on campus... ever" by SI (I think), a win over USC almost seems unthinkable.

However, Autzen Stadium has always been one of the biggest factors in taking down tough opponents, ala Michigan two years ago, and is a place where miracles happen.

If only Joey Harrington was still around.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

We don't need Joey. Kellen is putting up phenominal numbers...now if only Rashad Bauman, Igor Olshansky, and Wesley Mallard were still around,then we'd talk. We need defensive help.


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> We don't need Joey. Kellen is putting up phenominal numbers...now if only Rashad Bauman, Igor Olshansky, and Wesley Mallard were still around,then we'd talk. We need defensive help.


But we have my dorm buddies Ngata and TRUCKS! Thats all you need


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Biggest upset ever? That is closer to the biggest overstatement ever than it is to being the truth.

Ed O.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

kellen's ossom his family is cool too when i used to live in burns my mom was friends with his mom so it was cool.hope oregon wins but idk usc is a powerhouse.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

You guys know you want to bet your bbb.net points on the game. :greatjob:


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Bummer it doesn't look like the game is in high-def. Pretty sad. You can buy a high-def cam for a few grand... I can't believe all sports aren't broadcast that way. (Yeah I know the commercial ones are much more expensive)


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

stupendous said:


> But we have my dorm buddies Ngata and TRUCKS! Thats all you need


For sure, but Igor and Ngata playing along side each other with D Long....NASTY!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Paxil said:


> Bummer it doesn't look like the game is in high-def. Pretty sad. You can buy a high-def cam for a few grand... I can't believe all sports aren't broadcast that way. (Yeah I know the commercial ones are much more expensive)


ARE YOU SERIOUS!?!?! That sucks!

Sorry Duck fans, but your boys dont stand a chance. I wouldnt mind seeing the Ducks pulll off the big upset, but the Pac 10 fan in my wants the Trojans to dominate all season long and win the national championship.

USC - 54
Oregon - 31


My beloved Beavs wont be celebrating today either. ASU's offense is too much for the guys in black and orange.

ASU - 45
OSU - 28


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Oh we are doing predictions now, okay!

USC - 31
Oregon - 38

Oregon has too much offense for a suspect USC D. Matt Leinart doesn't have that strong of an arm and Clemens will outplay him!

Arizona State - 21
Oregon State - 31

Arizona State has a subpar D. Matt Moore will have a huge game tonight.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

oregon 47
usc 32

beavs 27
asu 70


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

tminus 40 minutes


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Zidane said:


> oregon 47
> usc 32
> 
> beavs 27
> asu 70


LOL at the ASU score!


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

U$C - 41
Oregon 38


ASU - 38
OSU - 24

Book it.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

You must be a Laker or Suns fan picking both of them to win. I don't think your a Blazers fan! Where's your Northwest pride?


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

SolidGuy3 said:


> You must be a Laker fan


You realize, of course, that if you said that to my face, I'd kill you.

and yes, I'm joking.... but not by much.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Oh we are doing predictions now, okay!
> 
> USC - 31
> Oregon - 38
> ...


Suspect USC D? Your Duck defense is worse than the Trojan defense, look at what Houston and Fresno St. did to the Duck secondary, and their QB's dont compare to Leinart and the Trojan WR's / R.Bush.

Neither the Ducks or the Beavs can keep up with the Trojan or Sun Devil offense.

Rumor on the Duck message board is that the Ducks might be sportin' some new uniforms today.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Game Time!


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

Punt on the first series.... NOT a good sign.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

It's Oregons ball refs!


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

WOW. DUCKS BALL.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Ducks strike first 3-0!


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

Red-Zone offense execution fails again. Ducks settle for the field goal. 3-0. Not a good sign. Ducks still haven't seen USC's offense yet. This is gonna get ugly.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

See, what did I tell you. :boohoo:


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I'm not a fan of the college game, but this looks like it may be a good one early on!

USC's offense certainly didn't get the job done there.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

What a lucky break. Wow. INT Oregon.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Gipson nice INT but why run out of bounds cut back, take chances, what do you got to lose?


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

TD! 10 -0! I told you Oregon would win!


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

Holy ****....... oh my God.

10-0.

Shades of the Michigan game?

Nahhhhh. USC will come back.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Gipson nice INT but why run out of bounds cut back, take chances, what do you got to lose?


The football?

The guys on defense aren't as accustom to handling the ball.

Wow, Oregon is on a roll here with that TD!


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

SolidGuy3 said:


> TD! 10 -0! I told you Oregon would win!


Easy, there, chief. There's still a LOT of football to be played. USC isn't gonna just lie down and die.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

chris_in_pdx said:


> Easy, there, chief. There's still a LOT of football to be played. USC isn't gonna just lie down and die.


You took the words out of my mouth.

It's a long way from being over.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Still, though, you have to admit... this is a GREAT start for the Ducks--like it or not! For them to come out and put up a 10-spot in the first quarter, while forcing 2 turnovers on the University of Spoiled Children? I mean, come on... :cheers: 

:clap:


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

Oregon's Defense is playing OUT OF THEIR MINDS so far.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

CanJohno said:


> Still, though, you have to admit... this is a GREAT start for the Ducks--like it or not!


You people misunderstand me. I want the Ducks to win, I just don't expect it.


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

my pregame prediction was USC 47 - UO 24


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Stopped them on 4th down!


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

Another non-scoring USC drive. Wow. Oregon is playing great and USC is playing terrible.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

My God, USC is shooting themselves in the foot. Two enforced penalties on the same play? WOW.


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

The personal foul was an odd call.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

10 - 0 after one quarter! Don't give up the big play, they are a video game offense, no big plays!


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

USC's first punt of the season!!!!!!


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

Wow. This game has turned into a defensive contest. Who would have called that? I'm sure all of the Vegas money placed on the "Over" is readying the hangman's noose.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I stand to lose 100k points on the game, and it's still pretty early, but GO DUCKS! 

Ed O.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

13-0 now. Ducks had a TD called back on a bogus Personal Foul call. I just don't like the way Oregon's offense is playing. They are too conservative and too tentative. Oregon's defense is just OWNING USC so far, but that won't last much longer. Guaranteed. Oregon better get their crap together on offense, cause this game will blow up sooner or later, and they better get some more points on the board.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> stand to lose 100k points on the game, and it's still pretty early, but GO DUCKS!
> 
> Ed O.


U bet on USC...to cover 21 points? :jawdrop: Wow I would have said 17 max at Autzen.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

And now the over-excited Ducks are getting penalties on them, which they can NOT afford. Come on, Ducks, act like you been there before.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

And the end is here. Oregon's defense has cracked, and Clemens can't get protection. Well, it was fun to think they might have a chance for a while. I might as well just quit watching. I hate seeing a rout.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

Defense did a good job keeping USC out of the End Zone. 13-10 now going into the locker room for halftime. Belloti better light a fire under his offense during the break if they want to have a chance.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> And the end is here. Oregon's defense has cracked, and Clemens can't get protection. Well, it was fun to think they might have a chance for a while. I might as well just quit watching. I hate seeing a rout.
> 
> 
> Defense did a good job keeping USC out of the End Zone. 13-10 now going into the locker room for halftime. Belloti better light a fire under his offense during the break if they want to have a chance.


Ok flip flop make up your mind...a rout or a "chance." You're changing your mind with every play.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Well, it feels safe to say I just won tons of real cash, with my Oregon (+21) EASY money!


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

sa1177 said:


> Ok flip flop make up your mind...a rout or a "chance." You're changing your mind with every play.


Exactly. It's how I keep my sanity. Being a Blazer fan, you know that I'm used to dissappointments, right? I expect the worst, and when good things happen, I'm pleasently surprised, but I never lose my base of cynicism. That's how I operate. Low Expectations, no dissappointments, high reward when I'm proven wrong.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Well, it feels safe to say I just won tons of real cash, with my Oregon (+21) EASY money!


There's still 30 minutes left, son. USC scored 28 points in 1:32 against Arkansas... your bet is still very much in peril.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Have you watched the first half!? Okay lets bet right now Chris, I think Oregon wins the game!


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Have you watched the first half!? Okay lets bet right now Chris, I think Oregon wins the game!


*shaking my head* ahh, the foolishness of youth.

USC still wins this game, kid. Just a matter of by how much.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Okay, I think Oregon wins by a TD! How much will USC win by?


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Okay, I think Oregon wins by a TD! How much will USC win by?


One point is enough, isn't it?


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

:rofl:

The ol' talking down to others move... NICE! "I'm older, I know more." :laugh:


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

And... your point is? I'm being proven right. *sigh*


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Oregon will come back son.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> Well, it feels safe to say I just won tons of real cash, with my Oregon (+21) EASY money!


USC did score 21 points in 1 minute 32 seconds last week.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

All I care about is +21 if you know what I mean, lol. wink wink


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

This game is over.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

chris_in_pdx said:


> This game is over.


I'm inclined to agree.

Although there is still plenty of football left to be played.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

yes unfort probably over, USC may cover 21 as well...I thought they would win but covering will be impressive.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

USC is the best college football ever. Reggie Bush will be a good player in the NFL! I've been humbled today. Still the 4th quarter, let's not give up Dante Rosario.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

I've turned off the TV. I'm done. I can't take anymore. Good game, USC.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Well I must give credit to those who bet on USC..couple questionable calls have killed UO's chances of a comeback but danm USC is good..I really didn't think they would cover 21 at Autzen, very impressive. Congrats ED_O big point for u!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Can I say "told ya so"? USC has too much talent... even though there has been some bad calls.

I bet 5000 points on USC.


Next up... ASU kills my Beavs.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> Can I say "told ya so"? USC has too much talent... even though there has been some bad calls.
> 
> I bet 5000 points on USC.


Quite...yet I never predicted a Oregon win..I do admit I thought it would be closer. Just be thankful the Beavs miss USC this year.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

sa1177 said:


> Quite...yet I never predicted a Oregon win..I do admit I thought it would be closer. Just be thankful the Beavs miss USC this year.


That wasnt directed at you... just all Duck fans who actually thought you had a chance against an NFL team like USC.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> That wasnt directed at you... just all Duck fans who actually thought you had a chance against an NFL team like USC.


Yes I do wonder how they would do against the Houston Texans or another junk NFL team.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

I lost some big money today as of right now, the clipping hurt, why didn't they review the play, what good is instant replay?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

sa1177 said:


> Quite...yet I never predicted a Oregon win..I do admit I thought it would be closer. Just be thankful the Beavs miss USC this year.


You sure dont have a very good memory, your Ducks didnt play USC the 2 years before this.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> I lost some big money today as of right now, the clipping hurt, why didn't they review the play, what good is instant replay?


Superstars get the benefit of the doubt on calls...Shaq, Kobe, Duncan, KG, USC football.

How much scrill you lose?


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

BEER&BASKETBALL I owe you an apology, USC is that damn good! Reggie Bush is a beast! I'm still proud fof Oregon, they have a big game against Stanford next week.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> I'm still proud fof Oregon, they have a big game against Stanford next week.


Yes a important game after this loss..but Stanford sucks this year...they lost to Cal State Northridge so hardly a big game IMO.

UO will likely fall out of the rankings but not far out..Wisconsin will move into the rankings after beating Michigan. Oregon will likely be top 30 or a little past that.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Ed O said:


> I stand to lose 100k points on the game, and it's still pretty early, but GO DUCKS!


My head knew the ultimate result, but my heart had hope.

At least I have another 100k points, I guess. 

Ed O.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> My head knew the ultimate result, but my heart had hope.
> 
> At least I have another 100k points, I guess.
> 
> Ed O.


I guess I am either stupid or to much of a optimist..I really thought UO could stay within 21 since the game was at Autzen.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

I feel like **** right now. That's why some people don't gamble. Now I got to work overtime to get my money back, my girlfriend is going to be pissed at me.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

sa1177 said:


> I guess I am either stupid or to much of a optimist..I really thought UO could stay within 21 since the game was at Autzen.


It's okay, I lost lots of money today, over one weeks worth of work. It was worth it though, who knew we would go shut out in the second half? Just have faith in the system and we will make money again next time.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> It's okay, I lose lots of money today, over one weeks worth of work. It was worth it though, who knew we would go shut out in the second half? Just have faith in the system and we will make money again next time.


I didn't lose any money..just 3k in ucash. I don't bet cash on sports..way to unpredictable. I play low stakes poker instead, $5-$20 games. Just brought in $100 last night.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

i bet 5000 in Ucash, all my money lol i lost :-/


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

SolidGuy3 said:


> BEER&BASKETBALL I owe you an apology, USC is that damn good! Reggie Bush is a beast! I'm still proud fof Oregon, they have a big game against Stanford next week.


Stanford doesnt stand a chance vs Oregon, even if the game is on their home turf. I agree, Bush is an amazing player, and L.White is darn good too!

I won 5000 points.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

stinkin blinkin OSU..

well, at least 

A: The Ducks lost (big)
B: UW Lost (altho it sucked that Notre Dame won)
C: I saw a SDSU game live (and get to see a Chargers game tomorrow, and in theory, some Padres games live this week)
D: the Yankee's f'n lost
E: The Red Sox won


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Ed O said:


> My head knew the ultimate result, but my heart had hope.
> 
> At least I have another 100k points, I guess.
> 
> Ed O.



Hey Ed, can I have a loan?


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

i cant belive i ducks lost when they were 13 ahead i for sure thought they would win sidh they could have scored more in the first quarter though.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

the blocked FG hurt the ducks confidence. You can see how much of a momentum game college football is


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

I thought they shouldn't have even tried that FG... you knew USC would come back and we would need those points (obviosly and a lot more too) =) I think that was a bit too conservative when you are playing the #1 team.... they should have tried for the TD.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Paxil said:


> I thought they shouldn't have even tried that FG... you knew USC would come back and we would need those points (obviosly and a lot more too) =) I think that was a bit too conservative when you are playing the #1 team.... they should have tried for the TD.


Your right, Bellotti is as conservative as it gets. Then after the game he blames the offense for not being aggressive enough. Why isn't Bellotti on the hot seat and it always the offense or defensive coordinator!?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Your right, Bellotti is as conservative as it gets. Then after the game he blames the offense for not being aggressive enough. Why isn't Bellotti on the hot seat and it always the offense or defensive coordinator!?


Because Bellotti is a great coach and an even better recruiter....I don't disagree with anything Bellotti did yesterday, the better team won...Probably the best team you'll ever see...


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

A post on the Duck message board is saying that the illegal block call on T.Jackson, which took away Colvin's TD, was in fact legal. Jackson was lined up as a RB, RB's are allowed to block below the waist.

OH WELL! GO BEAVS!


----------

